# Graphic Pictures



## FoRebel (Mar 10, 2007)

Here are pictures of the foal that we lost on Monday, March 5th. (Here's the link to the post about the foal that we lost... Start of foaling season at LBS, not good!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 10, 2007)

Tiff,

Sorry again about the foal. I really appreciate you posting the pics. Not because I like looking at them, but for someone like me, it's very educational to see these things.


----------



## River Wood (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm really sorry about the loss of your foal. That is never an easy thing to go through.

Connie





River Wood Miniature Horses

My Webpage


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 10, 2007)

So sorry for the loss.. How far along was the baby?


----------



## FoRebel (Mar 10, 2007)

Lucky-C,

The closest I can tell is that the foal was somewhere between 275 and 290 days according to the photos on Crayonbox Miniatures' site. I just thought that it would be educational for people to see...

If the foal looks stiff it's because it was basically frozen when we found the mare and the aborted foal.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd say about that time range too... Too bad



We had our first abortion late last year, but our baby was only early 100 days using Crayonbox Minis pictures too.. Again, I'm sorry for your loss ((hugs))


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I am SO sorry for your loss, but thank you for sharing your photos for the sake of education!

Hugs

Jodi


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 10, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Tiffani, I'm so sorry about your foal. Thanks for posting for the sake of education.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]How is the mare doing? [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon [/SIZE]


----------



## FoRebel (Mar 11, 2007)

The mare is doing well... She's eatting and drinking just fine... just finished the antibiotics that the vet gave her because he pulled the placenta. The first 24 hrs were the worst because she just ran and ran and paced and screamed looking for her foal. We felt really bad... but now she has accepted the foal is gone... it was a sad sight but there was nothing we could do. I always say that you win some and lose some. This is the second foal that I've seen that has been stillborn. The first was in 2005 so this one didn't hit me as hard as the first one did. Live and learn!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 11, 2007)

oh Tiff i am so sorry to hear this... i have been on and off this week, so busy... so the threads i see are hit and miss it seems. i did not know you had lost a foal! :no:

i agree, not pictures that are fun to see but definiately educational, so thanks for sharing. i did not take pictures of the one we lost two years ago because he was so big and so stuck... the vet had to do a fetotomy. i wasn't going to look but in the end i couldn't help myself. and boy i wished i hadn't! hard to get that out of my head. on the other hand, if i had not said goodbye to the poor little guy i would have felt rotten about THAT  i just had to tell him that he would have been so loved! and somehow it seems to me that they need a few tears dripped on them before they go...

ok sorry it's late and i am tired and getting maudlin so i will



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 11, 2007)

It takes great courage to post sad pics as these, but I thank you and again am very sorry for the loss.


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 11, 2007)

Again I am so sorry. He was a nice looking foal. I know it hard and I send my prayers. I hope Cricket is doing well.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 11, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i hadn't posted...just hard to find the right words...give Cricket (i love that name) a hug for me, so sad she yelled for her baby, some do this and some don't, odd. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## nootka (Mar 14, 2007)

So sorry he did not live...he was so close, too!

I wish I knew what to say, as I know it feels terrible to bury one that never really got a chance to live.

Liz M.


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 15, 2007)

Tiffani,

I am so sorry. Poor little Cricket she is one of those little mares that really seems to realize and I know it has to be hard for her.

This is one of the hardest parts of foaling season - losing the foal and watching the Mother, grieve. Thank goodness that Cricket will be okay.

Hugs to you and your family and special hugs and treats for Cricket.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 15, 2007)

:no: I am so sorry about your loss.

I am sure it would have been a very nice foal.

praying that the mare does well.


----------



## tracerace (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry....thank you for sharing, even though it was so hard


----------



## TTF (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your foal. :no: I can now relate personally. Our first foal of the season was an aborted filly. Heartbreaking, I know, but remember, you still have the mare.


----------



## GMAMINIS (Mar 17, 2007)

:no: :no: I AM SO SORRY FOR THE LOSS OF YOUR COLT :no: :no: I KNOW HOW HARD IT IS AS I LOST A FOAL MYSELF THIS YEAR. THE MARE WAS 7 MONTHS IN FOAL, IT BREAKS YOUR HEART. HOPE CRICKET IS DOING WELL! THANKS FOR SHARING. CRYSTAL


----------



## miniwhinny (Mar 17, 2007)

I am So sorry. My heart aches for you (((HUGS)))


----------



## FoRebel (Mar 17, 2007)

Just a short update for everyone on my mare, Cricket. She's going to be cultured on March 27th and she seems to have recovered from the whole ordeal. She was sharing a stall with a yearling filly but now doesn't want to share, which is fine by us. We just thought that she might like some company but if she doesn't that's just fine too.

Cricket really is a sweet mare... I'm going to breed her back in June or July. She was bred to Runaway Ranch's Sligo Eclipse but I think I might breed her back to my perlino, 'Cazzo and see what we get.

All in all it's been another learning experience... The mare is doing well now though!


----------

